# Frillback Color?



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could help me identify these colors...





































Thanks!
Julie


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not sure what you'd call it, but it's some kind of brown bar. It might have other things in it to make the color like it is. Looks a lot like one bird I had, which I was told was a khaki bar with bronze to make the color more rich.
The others appear to be grizzles. You could probably call it stork marked, since the ends of the flights and most the tail are colored. I'm not that great at genetics, but surely one of the 'experts' here will come in soon 

Pretty birds!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

# 1 is a Dun, which is the dilute of black

The others are what we call "stork Marked" which is a form of light grizzle, usually produced by either continual mating of lighter patterned grizzles together. Sometimes they will appear pure white, but the telltale is black beaks and toenails which indicates grizzle.


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> # 1 is a Dun, which is the dilute of black
> 
> The others are what we call "stork Marked" which is a form of light grizzle, usually produced by either continual mating of lighter patterned grizzles together. Sometimes they will appear pure white, but the telltale is black beaks and toenails which indicates grizzle.


So if I were to breed the dun to a black, what would be the result?

Also, since breeding the grizzles together dilutes it, should I avoid breeding birds of this color together extensively, and if so, what would you suggest I add to the mix?

Thanks again,
Julie


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh! Forgot all about dun 

I'm pretty sure the stork mark comes from being homozygous grizzle. So by breeding them together, you'll more than likely get more white in the kids. Then you can keep breeding them to the whiter birds, and eventually end up breeding all the color out. Or you could breed them to a more colored bird, and get more chance of color. If you want white birds, breeding them together is fine. If you want color birds, then you should probably mate them to something else.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

MApigeonchick said:


> So if I were to breed the dun to a black, what would be the result?
> 
> Also, since breeding the grizzles together dilutes it, should I avoid breeding birds of this color together extensively, and if so, what would you suggest I add to the mix?
> 
> ...


By mating dun to black, you will produce virtually all blacks, unless the dun is a cock. In that case you will raise a fair percentage of duns, and the duns will most likely be hens, and most of the young will carry to dilute factor. 

Black X black matings will occasionally raise a dun, which will all be hens.

The same is true in all colors, blue/silver, Red/yellow and Brown/khaki.

As far as grizzles are concerned, whatever lights your lamp. If you want darker grizzle (Most colored frillbacks are grizzle), mate to solid colors. If you want lighter, mate to lighter. Stork marked are kind of an extreme grizzle. 

Hope this helps


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Any way you color them spells: BEAUTIFUL!! 

Those Frillbacks are absolutely fascinating birds!! I love 'em!!

Sure wish I had some of their "curl" in MY hair!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> By mating dun to black, you will produce virtually all blacks, unless the dun is a cock. In that case you will raise a fair percentage of duns, and the duns will most likely be hens, and most of the young will carry to dilute factor.
> 
> Black X black matings will occasionally raise a dun, which will all be hens.
> 
> ...


Yes, you have helped a lot!

I believe the dun is a hen. So dun is a sex linked color? If I were to breed a grizzle with a black, what would I get? What about with a dun?


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Oh a fellow Frillback fancier!!! How exciting!!!  Beautiful, _beautiful_ birds you have. Frillbacks are coming in different colors all the time it seems. I have yellow grizzles, mealeys, black selfs, blue bars, blue bar saddles, blue grizzles, red selfs, ash reds. But I have never ever seen a Frillback marked like those white ones you have. And with crests to boot!!! Keep us posted if you raise any squabs out of them, and thanks for sharing.


Wow, you have quite a variety! I've never even heard of some of them! I'd love to see pics of them if you get a chance 

I absolutely love the color of these two. I really like the crested variety, and am seriously looking forward to getting babies from them!!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

MApigeonchick said:


> Yes, you have helped a lot!
> 
> I believe the dun is a hen. So dun is a sex linked color? If I were to breed a grizzle with a black, what would I get? What about with a dun?


No, dun is a simple dilute. a dilute raised from two dominates will always be a hen. 

For some reason, grizzle doesn't seem to mix well with spreas colors, although black and other spread grizzles are not uncommon, but are hard to distinguish from splashes or pied. 

I am not terribly well versed on genetics, having forgetten probably more than I now Know.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your birds are lovely, MApigeonchick.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow. Very nice! Who did you get them from? I'm trying to get a pigeon permit from my city, but hope to have it by November. I would LOVE to get some frillbacks eventually. Although, I'm looking for all whites-which are my personal favorite. I would be very interested to see how your breedings go.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> Wow. Very nice! Who did you get them from? I'm trying to get a pigeon permit from my city, but hope to have it by November. I would LOVE to get some frillbacks eventually. Although, I'm looking for all whites-which are my personal favorite. I would be very interested to see how your breedings go.


Pigeon permit from the city???? Don't you know that it is far far easier to ask forgiveness than to asl permission?

I'm sure your city officials have a good laugh when you leave city hall.........


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Trees Gray, Thanks! 



risingstarfans said:


> No, dun is a simple dilute. a dilute raised from two dominates will always be a hen.
> 
> For some reason, grizzle doesn't seem to mix well with spreas colors, although black and other spread grizzles are not uncommon, but are hard to distinguish from splashes or pied.
> 
> I am not terribly well versed on genetics, having forgetten probably more than I now Know.....


Thank you for clarifying this 



moonshadow said:


> Wow. Very nice! Who did you get them from? I'm trying to get a pigeon permit from my city, but hope to have it by November. I would LOVE to get some frillbacks eventually. Although, I'm looking for all whites-which are my personal favorite. I would be very interested to see how your breedings go.


Thanks! I don't remember the man's name, but I can find out this weekend. I do know that he also raises whites.


----------

